# Spinning vs Conventional



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I have always fished with a spinning outfit in the surf. I have never tried conventional reels. What is the benefit of using a conventional over spinning? Where I fish I can typically get out far enough with the 10' 6" Tica and a Diawa Emblem Pro. This past weekend I had to limit my throws to just beyond the breakers at Carolina Beach. The fish were feeding in this area but not much farther beyond it. Other times I need to throw beyond the bar but had no problems getting there with the spinning equipment. 

I just wanted to know if I was missing something by not trying conventional reels in the surf?? 

My best fish was a 40 some pound Red and I landed it with a $30.00 Shimano spinning reel and a 11' rod I bought at a yard sale. 15# Stren with no shock leader. 

I spent some $'s earlier this year on the Tica/Diawa and another Okuma reel with a 11" rod. A conventional reel willl have to really provide some benefit to sink much money into another fishing rod/reel. 

I figured ya'll would shoot me a straight line in helping me decide if I need a conventional or not.

Many thanks!!!!!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*No*

Fishing gears has nothing to do with hooking fish. To be honest, I have some of the better gears around... penn525/lami1502, progear501/lami1502, abu7500ct/allstart1509... I haven't caught anything on those rods worth telling. I used to have an 9ft ugly stick w/ penn6500ss that I caught all kind of fish. If you catch fish with what you have and that's all the gears you ever need, then stick with that. Save your money for money fishing trips. If you want to learn using conventional, go w/ slosh30 and OM12light. JMO


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

> If you catch fish with what you have and that's all the gears you ever need, then stick with that. Save your money for money fishing trips.


amen to that!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh yes if you buy a Conventional that is just the first step into the Darkside, next you will be wanting a new rod to go with the reel and next you will be wanting a different rod and reel then POOF  you will become an all out Tackle Hoe  
Yes my Name is Steve and I am a Tackle Hoe Jr.
Member Tackle Hoes Anonymous


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Finger_Mullet*

I know quite a few folks that use spinning tackle.. Many cast as far as those using conventionals,even baitfishing with heavy gear.. The spinning tackle of today has some of the smoothest drag systems ever built into a reel.. I'm not quite as good at throwing spinnin with heavy lead and bait,but if I was I'd probably be using spinning tackle for heavier fish as well.. It's much lighter and more user freindly..Actually spinnin is what I use for cobes and drum out of the boat with lures.It shines over conventional there when it comes to casting quickly in some situations.. I still like the drags in conventionals better,but spinnin can be less hassle..


----------



## Genghis (Nov 2, 2004)

Just remember, if you do go conventional the first thing to do is put braid on the reel and go drum fishing at the Point.

(I keed, I keed).


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*convench*

OH O!!!!! Hereeerrree we go again!!!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Whats Genghis said, but make sure its 100# Braid that way ya don't need a shocker..  JAM


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I fish spinning and have no problems whatsoever, regardless of the fish. As Drumdum said, the newer spinners have smooth drags and baitfeeder systems that are perfect for deadsticking for drum or cobes.

The reason I don't fish conventional is pretty simple: the blow ups. Even the best fishermen I know occasionally backlash and I'd rather spend my time fishing than picking out knots.

In the end, it's a personal preference thing.


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Finger Protection!*

How do you guys protect your index fingers when casting heavy loads (above 5 & baits) with spinning gear? I use 50 lb shock and wear a light leather glove or finger protector and tighten down the drag. I just seem leary of generating the stress on my spinning gear that I do when I load the conventionals (all Lamiglass and St Croix). No balls ? I tried the breakaway line release but thats like safe sex! Any obvious errors?

Km


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

BLUESMAN said:


> How do you guys protect your index fingers when casting heavy loads (above 5 & baits) with spinning gear? I use 50 lb shock and wear a light leather glove or finger protector and tighten down the drag. I just seem leary of generating the stress on my spinning gear that I do when I load the conventionals (all Lamiglass and St Croix). No balls ? I tried the breakaway line release but thats like safe sex! Any obvious errors?
> 
> Km


 As I said before,I use conventional for that.. There are two anglers that I can think of that fish Buxton Point,these two can flat sling a spinner. Both use shock and throw heavy loads as well.. Neither of them use any kind of finger protection or glove whatsoever..  

Both are very experienced at this,I am not.. If I threw an 8oz and bait on a spinner would probably slice my finger off...


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I slip a three-inch section of bicycle inner tube over my finger. Throwing eight ounces of lead without some finger protection is painful.


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

I have a three finger tip archers glove that I keep in my pocket. Slip it on, tighten the drag down and let'er rip!


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Tuck said:


> I have a three finger tip archers glove that I keep in my pocket. Slip it on, tighten the drag down and let'er rip!


Golfer or batting glove works great for me, even when wet they work great.


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

fishloser said:


> Golfer or batting glove works great for me, even when wet they work great.


Thing about the archer's glove, ya don't have to wrestle with it. It's like a leather bracelet that velcros and has three THICK leather finger tips danglin' from it via an elastic strap. No hassles.

It really sucks putting on or taking off a wet full glove of any kind.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Tuck said:


> Thing about the archer's glove, ya don't have to wrestle with it. It's like a leather bracelet that velcros and has three THICK leather finger tips danglin' from it via an elastic strap. No hassles.
> 
> It really sucks putting on or taking off a wet full glove of any kind.


Never had to worry about wet golf glove except when playing golf. I only put it on to cast and its so soft its no hassle. It also really does give you a better grip even when rod is wet. Some I know cut all the fingers out except for index finger, I personally like fingers intact.

PS: some top level bass fisherman cut all the fingers off and fish with one on both hands all day, to protect from sun and skin cancer.


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

To each his own, loser


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Tuck said:


> To each his own, loser


Amen Tuck, whatever works for each, was just offering my humble opinion.


----------



## pierjunkee (Dec 1, 2000)

personally, I have always liked it raw...


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

pierjunkee said:


> personally, I have always liked it raw...


Hey! Dat's what she said  !


----------



## pierjunkee (Dec 1, 2000)

haha....  oh wait you guys were talkin about fishin...oops


----------



## SurffishNJ (Dec 30, 2003)

*Spiining vs. Conventional*

Personally I don't throw spinning as well as conventional with any type of wieght over say five. However I have just built an 11'9" breakaway for my son and wrapped a breakaway cannon on. Made some test casts with 5, 6, and 7 oz and like the cannon very much. This should work out great for bait fishing, not as good for lures, too slow. 

The nice part is wrap the line 3x around the post and you don't have to lock the drag down. This way you won't forget to re-set it and risk the rod being pulled out of your hand or launcehed should you have it spiked. Also no worries about cutting fingers ect, nothing to put on or lose. It only takes a few cast to get your release down then its no problem. 

If I were going to throw spinning with weights of 6, 8, 10 I would wrap or tape on a cannon. 

Jam, do you get many / any request for cannons wrapped on the custom spinners at the shop?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

DD yeah those guys do very well with their spinning setups, think Kevin wears a golf glove But Big E just gets it done. Theres a One Armed Man/Bandit that does real well with the spinner but he uses the cannon.

SurffishNJ

I show it to them when they are making the purchase but most want to put them on with zip ties so they can move it around and fine tune its position in relation to their reel. 

Those 136 Lami's One piece rods are Awesome for spinning, have been kickin around the idea of adopting one of those I would deffinatly put on a cannon just freaks me out 8 with that force and my finger ouch... JAM


----------

